# From L-meth to D-meth



## Selassi (Jul 2, 2022)

Hello guys,

Maybe a noobquestion but is there a route or pathway to convert the L-meth-isomer into the D-isomer? 
I mean after u seperate the racemic mixture with tartaric acid what are the options with the L-stereoisomer?


----------



## G.Patton

Selassi said:


> I mean after u seperate the racemic mixture with tartaric acid what are the options with the L-stereoisomer?



SelassiWhat do you mean "options"? 


Selassi said:


> Maybe a noobquestion but is there a route or pathway to convert the L-meth-isomer into the D-isomer?


You can do same procedure with meth as described *here* for amph.


----------



## Selassi

G.Patton said:


> What do you mean "options"?
> 
> You can do same procedure with meth as described *here* for amph.



G.PattonYes i know how to seperate the racemate into D and L.

I meant after the seperation of the racemate, its possible to convert the L into the D isomer? 

Only the D-isomer is sold then as meth, so what do the big producers do with the L-isomer? Thats what i meant with " options"


----------



## G.Patton (Jul 4, 2022)

Selassi said:


> I meant after the seperation of the racemate, its possible to convert the L into the D isomer?



Selassino


Selassi said:


> Only the D-isomer is sold then as meth, so what do the big producers do with the L-isomer? Thats what i meant with " options"


They sell it as D-isomer as well, or sell as racemate.


----------



## Selassi

I know its theoretically possible to do this optical inversion. 
Ill take a dive into this matter and keep everybody updated


----------



## MadHatter

Just a question: what would happen if you converted the L-methamphetamine to amphetamine? You'd get L-amphetamine right? Which isn't totally useless.


----------

